# special birds to good homes



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Hi all, I have a number of birds that have to go. Have a lot of fancy breeds, but also have some ferrals, mix breeds, and a couple who have a problems, can't breed, things like that. If anyone is intrested in some very tame birds, just email me at [email protected] and we can talk. They have to go, as we're building a new loft soon, and the old one must be taken down first. Thanks all, Dave

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.geocities.com/havensloft


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

Id take homers, or ferrals. Thanks


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by DaveD:
> *Hi all, I have a number of birds that have to go. Have a lot of fancy breeds, but also have some ferrals, mix breeds, and a couple who have a problems, can't breed, Would love to take in pigeons in need things like that. If anyone is intrested in some very tame birds, just email me at [email protected] and we can talk. They have to go, as we're building a new loft soon, and the old one must be taken down first. Thanks all, Dave
> 
> *


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by pigeoninalawnchair:would love to house a pigeon in need


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

OK new to the site-finally figured it out.
I would love to give a pigeon in need a good home


----------



## gogo45 (Dec 21, 2008)

*hi*

hello ihave different breeds of birds if and birds need a home email me at [email protected]


----------

